# The engine roar OF INSECTS



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Kids are watching these animations.

Heard the engine roar.

Came to see what they were watching.

Now I'm hooked on this series of animated shorts :lol:
















Ps not sure why YouTube is embedded for me on DW


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

:lol::lol::lol:

Well that's just kept me occupied for 10 mins 

The last one sounds great with sound turned up 
:thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Oh and there's loads more - well, thats me entertained for the evening 

Cheers for posting :thumb:


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

ROFL ... they're funny


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Ha ha ha Liked them!!


----------

